# Laufwerk geht nicht



## chrysler (12. April 2006)

Hallo.
Ich habe mein altes DVD-Laufwerk gegen ein neues ausgetauscht.
Das neue ist wie das alte gejumped.
Nun ist das Problem, dass wenn ich im System eingeloggt bin und ich einen Neustart mache, dass ich nach dem Neustart nicht mehr auswählen kann, welches von den Betriebssystemen ich nehmen will.

Ich habe mal unter Arbeitsplatz geguckt: der Gerätemanager zeigt immer noch das alte Laufwerk an, obwohl ich das deaktiviert und dann deinstalliert habe.
Nach jedem Start mache ich das weg und nachdem ich den Rechner wieder hochgefahren oder neugestartet habe, ist das selbe Problem da.

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Caliterra (12. April 2006)

Mit welchen BS arbeitest Du? Hast Du im Bios die Laufwerkerkennung auf "auto" stehen oder ist da vielleicht noch das alte Laufwerk fest eingetragen?


----------



## chrysler (16. April 2006)

Ich arbeite mit Win Xp Pro und Win 2k Pro.
Ich habe aber seit längerer Zeit nur XP benutzt.
Auch das Einloggen ins System und die Sache mit dem Gerätemanager war bei XP.

Im Bios habe ich die Laufwerkerkennung auf AUTO stehen.
Im Bios werden mir alle Laufwerke angezeigt:
Primary Master: Festplatte
Sekundary Master:
Primary Slave: CD-Brenner
Sekundary Slave: das "problemhafte" DVD-Laufwerk 

Das neue Laufwerk wird mit seinem Namen erkannt.

Bei Sekundary Master ist nichts eingetragen, 
denn ich habe sonst keine anderen Laufwerke.


----------



## Caliterra (17. April 2006)

Ich würde gerne noch wissen ob das ein DVD-Brenner ist oder ein Read-only Gerät und wie die Typenbezeichnung ist.

Dann schau mal in die Ereignisanzeige (Anwendung o. System) unter Computervervwaltung was für Fehler dort angezeigt werden. (Event-ID).


----------



## chrysler (30. April 2006)

Ich fange mal mit der Einstellung *im BIOS* an:

IDE Primary Master ST3200823A
IDE Primary Slave None
IDE Secondary Master PHILIPS CDRW48A
IDE Secondary Slave *_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A*

beim IDE Secondary Slave steht noch:

IDE Secondary Slave  Auto
Access Mode            Auto
Capacity  0 MB
Cylinder   0 MB  
Head       0 MB
Precomp  0 MB
Landing Zone  0 MB
Sector  0 MB


*Beim Starten* wird im Bildschirm angezeigt:
..
..
Secondary Slave *_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520AW 3.05*


Was ich probiert habe:
Hochfahren (1. Mal)
Einloggen in Benutzer
Arbeitsplatz öffnen -->Geräte-Manager
-->DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerke
Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device ausgewählt (die beiden anderen Einträge waren nach dem DVD-RW und dem CD-RW Laufwerk benannt)
-->Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device Deaktiviert
-->Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device Deinstalliert
(Es kommt eine Frage aber ohne Fehler-Nummer etc.)

==> Es verbleiben zwei Einträge: der eine für den CD-RW Brenner, der andere für das DVD-RW Laufwerk.
Nirgendwo ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen oder sonst ein Fehler.

-->Neustart
(langes Herunterfahren)
-->PC rebootet
(Tastatur [zum Beispiel um ins BIOS zu kommen] funktioniert nicht)
-->PC kommt an die Stelle, wo ich meine beiden BS auswählen kann.
(Tastatur funktioniert nicht; Maus (optical) blinkt nur, funktioniert aber nicht.)
-->PC bleibt auf der 1. Auswahl stehen (WIN XP)
(30 Sekunden bis zur automatischen Auswahl abwarten)
-->PC kommt zu Benutzerprofil wählen
(Maus funktioniert nicht; kann keine Einstellungen/kein Profil auswählen)
-->Startknopf gedrückt -->Rechner fährt herunter

Hochfahren (2. Mal)
Einloggen in Benutzer
Arbeitsplatz öffnen -->Geräte-Manager
-->DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerke
(Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device ist wieder da) 
-->Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device Deaktiviert
-->Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device Deinstalliert
(Es kommt eine Frage aber ohne Fehler-Nummer etc.)

==> Es verbleiben zwei Einträge: der eine für den CD-RW Brenner, der andere für das DVD-RW Laufwerk.
Nach dem 2. Hochfahren bleibt alles wie vor dem 1. Hochfahren.


Was für eine ID meinst du?


----------



## Caliterra (2. Mai 2006)

Was mir heute abend noch einfällt ist, dass Du mal deine virtuellen Laufwerke (Alcohol o. Daemontools) in den entsprechenden Programmen deaktivieren könntest (Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device). Dann brauchst Du sie nicht immer im Gerätemanager zu deinstallieren.

Event-ID: Systemsteuerung-->Verwaltung-->Computerverwaltung-->System-->Ereignissanzeige:
1. Anwendungen
2. System

Hier kannst Du mal nach eventuellen Fehlermeldungen suchen die mit der Sache zu tun haben könnten.

Dann Doppelklick auf die Meldung und dann den Text im unteren Fenster und die Ereigniskennung<--(Event-ID) notieren. Anhend diese Event-ID kann man vielleicht eine bessere Fehlerdiagnose machen.

Hast Du ServicePack 2 installiert und vielleicht die nachfolgenden Patches.


----------



## chrysler (12. Mai 2006)

Ich habe die *Ereigniskennungen* aus *>>Anwendungen* und *>>System* herauskopiert, die entweder eine Warnung oder einen Fehler hatten:



Der Dienst "FILESpy" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet:  
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.  

Der Dienst "REGSpy" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet:  
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.  

beide Quelle: Service Controll Manager Kategorie: Keine Ereignis:beide *7000* Benutzer: beide Nicht zutreffend
Der Name "ARBEITSGRUPPE  :1d" konnte nicht auf der Schnittstelle mit IP-Adresse XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX registriert werden. Der Computer mit IP-Adresse XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX hat nicht zugelassen, dass dieser Computer diesen Namen verwendet. 
----------


Quelle: NetBT Kategorie: Keine Ereigniskennung: *4321* Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend  
Der Suchdienst konnte keine Serverliste vom Hauptsuchdienst "\\BENUTZER" auf dem Netzwerk "\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{F47F6E05-024O-44GT-B489-CD281GGD99SF}" erhalten. Daten: Fehlercode. 


Quelle: BROWSER Typ: Warnung Ereigniskennung: *8021* Kategorie: Keine Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend
Der Suchdienst konnte keine Serverliste vom Hauptsuchdienst "\\BENUTZER" auf dem Netzwerk "\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{F47F6E05-024O-44GT-B489-CD281GGD99SF}" erhalten. Daten: Fehlercode. 


Der Redirectordienst konnte den Verbindungstyp nicht erkennen. 
 Quelle: MRxSmb Typ: Warnung  Ereigniskennung: *3019* Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend
[der letzte *3019* viermal hintereinander in derselben Minute
 zuvor vorausgegangen NetBT *4321* Fehler]
 Beim Verarbeiten der Datei "CommandSet.ini" auf Volume "HarddiskVolume2" ist im Wiederherstellungsfilter der unerwartete Fehler *"0xC0000043"* aufgetreten. Die Volume?chung wurde angehalten. 


Quelle: sr 
Kategorie: Keine 
Typ: Fehler
 Ereigniskennung: *1*
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend
nun ALLES zu ANWENDUNG:
*Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung mesuax.exe, Version 5.0.51.3, fehlgeschlagenes Modul meamde.dll, Version 5.0.51.3, Fehleradresse 0x00001687.*


Quelle: Application Error Keine *1000* Fehler Nicht zutreffend
Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung opera.exe, Version 7.0.3929.0, fehlgeschlagenes Modul opera.dll, Version 7.0.3929.0, *Fehleradresse 0x001e99c0*. 



Application Error Keine *1000* Fehler Nicht zutreffend
Die Registrierung des Benutzers "BENUTZER" wurde gespeichert, obwohl  eine Anwendung oder ein Dienst auf die Registrierung w?end der Abmeldung zugegriffen hat. Der von der Registrierung des Benutzers verwendete Speicher wurde nicht freigegeben. Der Upload der Registrierung wird durchgef?wenn diese nicht mehr verwendet wird.  

 Dies wird oft durch Dienste verursacht, die unter einem Benutzerkonto ausgef?erden. Versuchen 
Quelle:Userenv Kategorie: Keine Ereigniskennung: *1524* Typ: Warnung 
In der Laufzeitumgebung wurde ein inkonsistenter interner Status erkannt. Dies deutet auf eine potenzielle Instabilit?des Prozesses hin. Diese Instabilit?wird durch die in der COM+-Anwendung ausgef? benutzerdefinierten Komponenten, die von ihnen verwendeten Komponenten oder durch andere Faktoren verursacht. *Fehler in d:\nt\com\com1x\src\comsvcs\package\cpackage.cpp(1180), hr = 8007041d: InitEventCollector failed*


COM+ Kategorie: Unbekannt Ereigniskennung: *4689* Typ: Fehler Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend
Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung mesuax.exe, Version 5.0.51.3, fehlgeschlagenes Modul meamde.dll, Version 5.0.51.3, *Fehleradresse 0x00001687*. 


Inhaltsindex auf d:\inetpub\catalog.wci konnte nicht initialisiert werden. *Fehler 3221225529*. 


Ci  CI-Dienst   *4127*  Fehler  Nicht zutreffend
Product: InstallRTC -- Error 1304. Error writing to file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll.  Verify that you have access to that directory. 



MsiInstaller Keine *11304* Fehler Nicht zutreffend
Product: InstallRTC -- Error *1304*. Error writing to file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll.  Verify that you have access to that directory. 



MsiInstaller Keine *11304* Fehler  Nicht zutreffend
Der automatische Aktualisierungsabruf der Drittanbieterstammlisten-CAB-Datei von <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> ist fehlgeschlagen mit dem *Fehler: 0x2*. 



crypt32  Keine *3* Fehler Nicht zutreffend
Inhaltsindex auf d:\inetpub\catalog.wci konnte nicht initialisiert werden. *Fehler 3221225529*. 


Ci CI-Dienst  *4127* Fehler Nicht zutreffend
Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung hl.exe, Version 1.1.1.1, fehlgeschlagenes Modul hl.exe, Version 1.1.1.1, *Fehleradresse 0x0093b7c6*.


----------

